# 2005 Pathfinder Dash Removal?



## Teriyaki (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm contemplating taking apart the dash of my 2005 Pathfinder to see if I can fiddle around with the lighting. More specifically, I want to change the light colour of the speedometer etc. Right now, the muddy yellow light isn't too attractive and isn't too bright either. Paired up with colour overlays, for example the blue High Beam light, it produces this awful off-colour. Atleast to me it does. 

I want to take apart the dash, and see what bulbs are used, and if its worth my time to change them out to a more appealing light, i'm thinking a simple white would be good. 

So, does anyone know how to take apart the dash, or more specifically, the instrument cluster. I couldn't find it in the manual, nor have I had any luck locating the instructions online. Any assistance in this endeavour would be apperciated. Of course, If i am able to undertake this challange, I would take plenty of pics


----------



## Teriyaki (Jan 9, 2005)

No one here ever taken apart the dash?, there has to be some type of manual out there that explains this process. How else would the dealer replace persay.. a broken fuel gauge.


----------



## generic (Apr 30, 2005)

Teriyaki said:


> No one here ever taken apart the dash?, there has to be some type of manual out there that explains this process. How else would the dealer replace persay.. a broken fuel gauge.



IP-10 of the factory service manual. Go here 
http://www.nissan-techinfo.com/nissan/

Get a one day pass and download the whole manual - I hope you have broadband


----------

